# zusätzlicher lüfter



## Tobias K. (27. November 2002)

moin

ich habe vor einen zusätzlichen lüfter in meinem conputer einzubauen.
sollte der lüfter dann nach draussen oder nach innen blasen??


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. November 2002)

Prinzipiell eher raus als rein, aber du solltest dir überlegen wie du die Luftströmungen im Rechner lenken willst. Wenn du z.b. die Lüfterhalterung unten hinter der Frontblende bestücken willst, dann sollte er eher reinblasen, weil er dann die Luft durch die Öffnungen in der Gehäuserückwand herausdrückt.

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Um den ATX-Formfaktor perfekt zu nutzen, sollten nach Möglichkeit vorne die Lüfter reinblasen und hinten (genau wie das Netzteil) rausblasen.

Dann hast du einen ständigen Luftzug durch das System.


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. November 2002)

Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit dem ATX-Formfaktor zu tun. Denn der regelt nur die Platinenbestückung, die Bohrlöcher, die Anschlußeinheiten und die Dimensionen des Motherboards.
Die alten Baby-AT-Rechner waren weitgehend identisch aufgebaut, was die Peripherie- und Netzteilpositionen angeht.

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

In einer der letzten CTs jedenfalls stand, dass der ATX-Formfaktor für Luftkühlung vorgesehen ist, und das nach möglichkeit wie oben beschrieben.


----------

